# Illinois 2018



## rookiemistake19

What better time to embark on a very spontaneous, 800 mile, crash in the car, morel trip? From Wisco but making the trek to the southern tip of Illinois after work today. Wish me luck peeps, I'm going in blind. My last year morel hunting before I turn 30 and can't blame random irresponsibilites like this one on me being in my 20's!  Wish me luck.


----------



## northcentral

That is... AWESOME. Good luck. Are you going to Shawnee? I would think it would be a bit early but who cares. Hope you find some.


----------



## rookiemistake19

That was originally the plan but now we're going just a bit further to start in Kentucky and stop where we see fit as we head towards Shawnee. Is Shawnee a popular "known" spot?


----------



## tommyjosh

rookiemistake19 said:


> That was originally the plan but now we're going just a bit further to start in Kentucky and stop where we see fit as we head towards Shawnee. Is Shawnee a popular "known" spot?


Get In the woods early because a lot of people morel hunt there


----------



## MASSAC

rookiemistake19 said:


> That was originally the plan but now we're going just a bit further to start in Kentucky and stop where we see fit as we head towards Shawnee. Is Shawnee a popular "known" spot?


It is popular but Shawnee covers multiple counties and spans from the Ohio river to Mississippi River so there's plenty of ground there that hasn't been hunted, especially this early in the season. If it were me I would wait a week but you should still find some.


----------



## rookiemistake19

Thanks much for the feedback. I truly appreciate any help I can get before driving this far. Will post update tomorrow evening.


----------



## Old Elm

rookiemistake19 said:


> What better time to embark on a very spontaneous, 800 mile, crash in the car, morel trip? From Wisco but making the trek to the southern tip of Illinois after work today. Wish me luck peeps, I'm going in blind. My last year morel hunting before I turn 30 and can't blame random irresponsibilites like this one on me being in my 20's!  Wish me luck.


Hats off to you, happy for ya!! Growing up isn't all it's cracked up to be.....


----------



## morelsxs

Old Elm said:


> Growing up isn't all it's cracked up to be.....


Amen!!


----------



## Tool fan

Hope this helps good luck


----------



## rookiemistake19

Awesome. Thank you. At advance auto in Rockford now... Buddies truck battery volts dropped from 14 to barely over 12 and the battery light came on... Guys about to come test the alternator and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that's not what it is.


----------



## SoILL84

I checked my spots around Carbondale...union/Williamson county line this afternoon and still nothing popping. I know there's some up down here but not very many yet


----------



## rookiemistake19

Good Friday my ass.... jk I love you Jesus but come on mannnnn.. At least we were only 80 miles out. Same exact trip planned for 2 weeks from now unless the kids want to go on a roadie next weekend. Good luck to those who get out tomorrow.


----------



## jim33

Sorry to hear that man. Was following hoping to hear sucess for you guys. Good luck on your next trip.


----------



## JimboSlice

Scoured my woods in Collinsville, on a northern slope, nothing yet.


----------



## MorelDude88

JimboSlice said:


> Scoured my woods in Collinsville, on a northern slope, nothing yet.


southern facing slopes for early season.


----------



## fish4life

That sounds like an awesome trip have fun and good luck


----------



## SoILL84

Well after 7 trips out to my known spots I finally had some good luck. I hit a spot that is usually a few days behind the others and sure enough they were up. Had to get all I could before this weekend since we're supposed to get up to 4" of snow Friday nite...right at 4.6#.


----------



## MASSAC

SoILL84 said:


> Well after 7 trips out to my known spots I finally had some good luck. I hit a spot that is usually a few days behind the others and sure enough they were up. Had to get all I could before this weekend since we're supposed to get up to 4" of snow Friday nite...right at 4.6#.
> View attachment 4482


Nice find. What county?


----------



## SoILL84

MASSAC said:


> Nice find. What county?


Williamson


----------



## shroomsearcher

Heard that you guys in So. Ill. were finding some. I'm stuck up here in NE OH, and it will be a while for us with this weather. Looked at a national map and didn't realize how far south Ill reached. Damn near to Arkansas! Good luck hunting.


----------



## morelsxs

SoILL84 said:


> Well after 7 trips out to my known spots I finally had some good luck. I hit a spot that is usually a few days behind the others and sure enough they were up. Had to get all I could before this weekend since we're supposed to get up to 4" of snow Friday nite...right at 4.6#.


Nice and fresh! Congrats.


----------



## rookiemistake19

We are still on for the big road trip this weekend! Anybody have any recent finds to get my ramped up!?


----------



## Smags

rookiemistake19 said:


> We are still on for the big road trip this weekend! Anybody have any recent finds to get my ramped up!?


They were out last Sunday through Wednesday, then it got too cold. However—rain tonight, and perfect temperature starting Wednesday. I think you’ll have luck.


----------



## rookiemistake19

Hey I appreciate your optimism. Will most definitely post results.


----------



## morelmaniac78

SoILL84 said:


> Williamson


What type of land are you finding them on?? Ridgetops, drainage ditch, etc. Also, what type of trees are around?


----------



## nutsak

Still no luck in Northen Kentucky.

We need some rain here badly.

The season seems delayed by 3 weeks.

Best of luck to you guys I hope this information helps you an you hunts.


----------



## rookiemistake19

Had a few hours once we arrived tonight. No luck on the morels but found some fiddleheads and wild onions so that was some excitement. Tomorrow is a new day and a day I am sure many people will find their first one of the season. Good luck all


----------



## Tate Family Greenhouse

The Shawnee is flooded with Black Morels in Saline/Gallitan County areas. Going to look for a few yellows today in some lower areas. They did some controlled burned a few weeks ago and you can definititely see a difference.


----------



## rookiemistake19

View media item 83View media item 84
After arriving in Paducah where our airbnb is, the car wouldn't start to head to the woods. Jacked it up, tapped the starter and got it started. First hurdle cleared. 

Today we searched for hours, buddy found a little black for his first morel ever and that was it. We get back to the car and the key is no where to be found.. After calling and finding out it'd be roughly 500 for a resolution, we decided to search the 80 or so acres it had to be. About 20 minutes in, buddy actually finds it. It was on a lanyard and had caught on a branch as I walked past. Phew. Possibly one of the happiest moments of my life. Second hurdle cleared.

Drive further south to the edge of the state and check one more spot before dark. Found a few false and then finally.... My first morel of 2018. Small doubler, but a doubler none the less. Third hurdle cleared. 

Btw, I know the receipts from Paducah, but we were in Illinois. Scouts honor.


----------



## pirogue66

rookiemistake19 said:


> View media item 83View media item 84
> After arriving in Paducah where our airbnb is, the car wouldn't start to head to the woods. Jacked it up, tapped the starter and got it started. First hurdle cleared.
> 
> Today we searched for hours, buddy found a little black for his first morel ever and that was it. We get back to the car and the key is no where to be found.. After calling and finding out it'd be roughly 500 for a resolution, we decided to search the 80 or so acres it had to be. About 20 minutes in, buddy actually finds it. It was on a lanyard and had caught on a branch as I walked past. Phew. Possibly one of the happiest moments of my life. Second hurdle cleared.
> 
> Drive further south to the edge of the state and check one more spot before dark. Found a few false and then finally.... My first morel of 2018. Small doubler, but a doubler none the less. Third hurdle cleared.
> 
> Btw, I know the receipts from Paducah, but we were in Illinois. Scouts honor.


Were the false the big reds ?


----------



## rookiemistake19

I found one ugly reddish one but the other 3 were the long stem little peckerhead looking ones


----------



## Harley1955

Central Illinois here. Went out yesterday for about 3 hrs and found nothing. And it's snowing here right now.


----------



## northcentral

@Harley1955 
It prob going to be the first weekend of May before we see any number of morels. I was hoping that it would pop off Apr 28th but the weather forecast went from low/mid 60's to 50's and the soil temps are back below 50 now with the snow. Where are you in Central IL?


----------



## Harley1955

northcentral said:


> @Harley1955
> It prob going to be the first weekend of May before we see any number of morels. I was hoping that it would pop off Apr 28th but the weather forecast went from low/mid 60's to 50's and the soil temps are back below 50 now with the snow. Where are you in Central IL?


In Taylorville, was hunting down by Fillmore. Work in Assumption and it is snowing here right now. We'll be lucky to have a season.


----------



## nutsak

We stared finding over the weekend in Kentucky. 

It's confirmed the season is delayed 2.5 weeks than normal. 

This data is confirmed from multiple states.

Hope this helps you guys plan for this year.

Best of luck.


----------



## rookiemistake19

Coming down this weekend trying to get my lady on her first specimen. Don't think I'll be going all the way to Shawnee but probably start popping in the woods around Peru and keep working south for the day. Any central/southern reports to help a guy out would be great. Thanks much!


----------



## Mojoman

rookiemistake19 said:


> Coming down this weekend trying to get my lady on her first specimen. Don't think I'll be going all the way to Shawnee but probably start popping in the woods around Peru and keep working south for the day. Any central/southern reports to help a guy out would be great. Thanks much!


----------



## Mojoman

Found 65 tiny grays in the Shawnee Saturday, but walked about 4 miles. Seems like they've started coming up a couple times, but then we get 2 or 3 frosty nights and everything stops.


----------



## johnhenry

Mojoman said:


> Found 65 tiny grays in the Shawnee Saturday, but walked about 4 miles. Seems like they've started coming up a couple times, but then we get 2 or 3 frosty nights and everything stops.


What kinds of trees and slopes were you finding them on?


----------



## johnhenry

I went for several hours both days this weekend and found zero. Not in the Shawnee but some known spots south of it in IL. A couple good Elm groves with nothing doing.


----------



## johnhenry

I've got a friend that owns a big tract that borders the Shawnee. He's been finding blacks for a few weeks and very small greys for a couple weeks, but in very small quantities still.


----------



## Mojoman

Flats or southwest slopes under poplar and sweetgum with young olive bushes underneath, but few and far between. I have very few blacks in spots that are normally loaded early


----------



## Harley1955

So far I've only found 4 mushrooms this year and I'm not the only one complaining about the season. Finally have warm temps and they are calling for rain tonight but i fear it may be too late.


----------



## coyote

Harley1955 said:


> So far I've only found 4 mushrooms this year and I'm not the only one complaining about the season. Finally have warm temps and they are calling for rain tonight but i fear it may be too late.


Harley what part of IL. You hunting in?


----------



## Harley1955

coyote said:


> Harley what part of IL. You hunting in?


A little south between Filmore and Bingham, which are by Ramsey Il. Been hunting the area for 20 yrs and have never seen it this bad. We got some rain finally last night.


----------



## coyote

Harley1955 said:


> A little south between Filmore and Bingham, which are by Ramsey Il. Been hunting the area for 20 yrs and have never seen it this bad. We got some rain finally last night.


I just think the season is two weeks behind. I' m in the Rockford area and it rained all night. The woods are just starting to look good. we usally have mushrooms by know (winter was a little long this year) hang in there its not over yet. I will be looking next week for the little grays. Good Luck


----------



## murdy

Mayapples just coming up around Oregon (IL)


----------



## Tool fan

I’m in rock island and the may apples are foot and a half tall been out few times this week and nothing but it’s primed here this rain they should be up but the week end or so hope this helps good luck all


----------

